# In Memory of our Mum ~ Charity Appeal



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi All 
Many of you will be aware that my mother was brutally killed earlier this year. As I've tried to make sense of this & and comes to terms with our families loss I've come to discover that such events are a horrifically commonplace occurrence. 
My brother & I want to try & make something positive come out of this tragedy - so we've set up the following page - please please take the time to look & if you can please make a donation - however small it might just make a difference to somebody's life,

In Memory of our Mum

Thank you all - Kelvyn & Danny


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Good idea to start a separate thread (bump).


Chris


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Kelvyn

From Mums everywhere. Thank you. A charity that is often overlooked due to its nature.

I have made a small donation to help you on your target which I'm sure you will reach. 

Sonja


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Sonja - the statistics from Women's Aid are horrific - I'm amazed they are not better publicised. 
Thank you for your kind donation.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Another relevant organisation that should be better known is the White Ribbon Campaign, which focuses on educating men to take a stand against violence towards women. My friend Chris Green is involved with this. (No, not the Chris Green on MHF)

http://www.whiteribboncampaign.co.uk/

Chris


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi All,
The initial response has been great. There's been a lot of 'behind the scenes' stuff going on for after the trial date when we'll be free to talk more openly and the fundraising should really kick off.
On a personal basis I've found the running to be cathartic - and I'm actually at a point where it's becoming nearly enjoyable - apart from the aching in a new place everyday.
My brother & I have settled on running the full Langdale Marathon - billed as the hardest road marathon in the world! - Training wise I'm up to 16 miles - but every mile over 13 is agony! - people can follow our progress on facebook & Nike+ for those who want a laugh at our expense! PM me for details.

Once again I'd appeal to to you all to pass this on to those you know who might help - every effort helps,

Thanks
K


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi All,
Many thanks for the donations that are coming in - & thank you to those that have passed our details on - we're now getting donations from people we don't directly know - & the charity assure me that they are also seeing an increase in visits to their site - so hopefully we're helping someone somewhere.

My brother & I have taken to updating the page quite a bit - hopefully we can also entertain you guys with our endeavours & suffering - so even if you've already donated take a look from time to time & you can follow our progress.

On a lighter note I'm staying in the van for the Marathon - anyone who'd like to come along & support & then join us for a beer (we're hoping to take over the Stickle Tavern!) would be more than welcome - and for the runners out there - there are still places available if you're daft enough....

Updated Page


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

*Update:*

Hi Guys,
Well it's been hectic - the runners out there will know just how many aches, pains & niggles training for the UK's hardest marathon can cause - I seem to hurt somewhere new each week 

donations continue to roll in - we're up to £4,000 now - but still a long way behind the race target of £10,000 - so anyone who hasn't donated yet - please take a look - every little donation is appreciated  - and those of you who have THANK YOU - but please pass on our details

PLEASE HELP

Highlights so far have been:
The kind words & support from people we don't know
Passing the 500mile mark in training
My brother stopping for chips half way round his first 20mile run (he said he needed the salt!)
Ian & Gaz who've signed up to run the half marathon - giving us some much needed encouragement at least to the half way mark!
The media interest - I know that sounds odd - but apart from during the actual trial they've all been really really positive & helpful - doesn't get said often so thought I would here.

Thanks again
Hope to see some of you soon,

Kelvyn


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

*Verdict*

Hi All,
I've just been sending 'Thank You's' for donations & realised that I'd never actually put the outcome of the trial on here.

On July 27th my Mum's husband was found guilty of her murder. The jury took 75 minutes (including the lunch break) to return a unanimous verdict. In his sentencing the judge particularly pointed to the fact that he had lied (changed his story every day of the trial), shown no remorse (I don't think he ever said my Mums name) & took into account the horrific nature of her injuries. He was sentenced to life with no chance of parole for a minimum of 23 years, unusually he was also made to pay the prosecution costs due to the lies he told.

For my family & I this has been an emotional rollercoaster - sitting in the court we heard things that no-one should ever hear, I even felt sorry for the juror's.

It doesn't bring Mum back, but it does restore a little faith in the system. The Police, CPS & Judge were all professional, respectful and very keen to ensure the right result.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

The good memories will always be there and with time hopefully the bad will fade. 

No one can ever know or try to understand what it has been like for you and yours all we can do is thank god it is not happening to us. 

Take care
Mandy


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

*Done, Done, Done!*

Well the marathon was last weekend.
My brother & I finished in a very respectable 4hrs30 (t'was the toughest road race in the UK afterall). 700 people did the half, 200 of us set off round again for the full & 138 finished. After doing 2 marathons in 2 weeks I can honestly say never again - but I've already entered the half for next year!
All in all we had a really good day - a large group of friends & family descended on Great Langdale's Stickle Tavern & I like to think we'd have put a smile on my mum's face. Anybody who lives in the North of England / Borders might well have seen the peice ITV did on us - it was a fitting tribute to Mum.
The fundraising is currently just shy of £8k with a lot of sponsorship forms & a couple of large corporate donations to come in - so we're quite confident we'll pass the £10k mark.
Once again thanks to everyone who donated (it's not too late - click the link in my signature :wink: ) & who offered advice & training tips along the way,
hope to see some of you soon,
Kelvyn


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Well done Kelvyn

our Mum would be proud  

Sonja


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi All,
Well next week would have been Mum's birthday - a year on it seems a fitting place to wind up the fundraising efforts.
The 'final' figure raised was just shy of £15,000 - a big big thank you to all of you who helped along the way.
For the future my brother & I will continue to be Ambassadors for Women's Aid - getting to see & be involved in the vital work they do has been fairly life changing. 

Once again - thanks to you all for the donations, support & kind thoughts.

Kelvyn


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Congratulations Kelvyn, that's a fantastic achievement!

Women's Aid was life changing for me too. I joined a newly formed local group in Bexley in the mid 70s and we set up and ran two refuges. In supporting the women who contacted us, and in attempting to provide a safe and welcoming space for women and children who needed it, we learnt so much, especially about what we were capable of ourselves. It's probably what led me to go on to higher education as a mature student, and later into social work. I'm sure it can be the same with any group or organisation you get deeply involved with, especially when you've been personally touched by the issues they work on.


Very best wishes to you and your brother

Chris


----------

